# Book about FreeBSD kernel



## probe (Sep 13, 2009)

First let me introduce my self. My name is Dragoslav Zaric, I live in country Serbia, capital city Belgrade. I have
master degree in Astrophysics and almost 10 major Microsoft
certificates. I am working as professional programmer
for 3 years now.

The thing is, since I got into programming after astrophysics and I work mostly in Microsoft technologies, I have that
desire to find out how machine work on lowest level, to discover that magic  So the Unix and Linux systems are right thing for that goal, I think. Also I will probably go next year to some USA university for graduate studies and that is reason more to learn Unix systems.

I first try with Linux systems, because they are most popular, but after some time, to be honest, I didn't like the whole
social idea behind it. No one want's to help you, and worse, the
development it self is imagined like sending emails without any organization or rules. So then I think, wait, the Linux is
copy of Unix, and Unix is probably system that evolves slower so you can catch grab on it and learn something  I must tell you that I used FreeBSD before a lot of years, I think the version was 4.5, I am not sure. I used it just for fun to learn something.

I hope I am not boring. Here are the questions:

1. Can I learn how computer works on lowest level with FreeBSD. I know I have source code online and on dvd in folder /usr/src , but this things are not so easy without some book or documentation ?

2. Does FreeBSD have some appliance in science [since that is my
future path], or in practice, in companies like NASA ?

Thanx in advance,

Dragoslav


----------



## Beastie (Sep 13, 2009)

probe said:
			
		

> Can I learn how computer works on lowest level with FreeBSD. I know I have source code online and on dvd in folder /usr/src , but this things are not so easy without some book or documentation ?


The Design and Implementation of the 4.4BSD Operating System may be a good start.




			
				probe said:
			
		

> Does FreeBSD have some appliance in science [since that is my future path], or in practice, in companies like NASA ?


You may be interested in the mathematical and astronomy ports collections.


----------



## joel@ (Sep 13, 2009)

I'd buy the "Design and Implementation of FreeBSD Operating System" if I were you:

http://www.amazon.com/Design-Implementation-FreeBSD-Operating-System/dp/0201702452


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 13, 2009)

This thread might be useful: FreeBSD development-related books, papers, slides etc....


----------



## probe (Sep 13, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for replies guys, it was very helpful.
After checking the links, this looks like the best programming
introduction:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/developers-handbook/

Actually I am not total beginner in kernel programming, I was checking Linux kernel development for some time, but the thing that I didn't like is constant change of kernel interface, which makes old good written software unusable. Also device driver interface is constantly changing and that is also confusing.
Anyway, maybe I am wrong, but I will check out FreeBSD and see what happens. I have read that it resembles mostly to original Unix.

Thanx again,

regards from Serbia !!


----------



## mk (Sep 13, 2009)

ummm..searchning for: freebsd nasa, in google lead me to freebsd-chat@ from 2001 about nasa's used os. follow the thread i find this. end of that story make me cry lÐ°ughing

p.s how about removing emoticons?


----------



## probe (Sep 13, 2009)

*NASA os*

I think companies like NASA use their own os, because there is so
much money in those projects [billions of dollars], so it would be
crazy that they rely on open source communities. I mean if you can build spacecraft and experiments they create, research universe, it is funny to think they do not have their own os.

regards


----------



## fonz (Sep 13, 2009)

probe said:
			
		

> I think companies like NASA use their own os, because there is so much money in those projects [billions of dollars], so it would be crazy that they rely on open source communities.


On the other hand: because they are open source, companies like NASA can verify that such OS actually do what they're supposed to do (unlike proprietary systems like Microsoft (or even Apple, for that matter)) so developing their own OS for anything other than very specific not-seen-anywhere-else purposes could be a case of reinventing the wheel that just wastes resources.

And if I'm not mistaken Obama isn't as keen on the space stuff as Dubya was, which would mean that NASA has to make every penny count.

Alphons (possibly playing the devil's advocate here)


----------



## probe (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, you are probably right,

regards


----------



## phospher (Sep 14, 2009)

> ummm..searchning for: freebsd nasa, in google lead me to freebsd-chat@ from 2001 about nasa's used os. follow the thread i find this. end of that story make me cry lÐ°ughing



lol.. that's awesome.


----------



## varmint (Sep 14, 2009)

I recall reading in an amateur radio magazine back in the late 90's that Debian Linux was used in the space shuttle. As I recall, in the early 90's their documentation was dismal, and I ruined a couple hard drives trying to install it. After that, I went to Slackware Linux & FreeBSD, both of which installed on my 386's with ease, where they both also worked quite well. I'm inclined to think that NASA is still using some linux distro, and might even use BSD on some servers. This could be easily verified by checking their site, I'd think. Worth a try, at least.


----------



## jrick (Sep 14, 2009)

I thought NASA uses NetBSD?


----------



## probe (Sep 14, 2009)

Well, after reading few articles and forums on the
internet, it looks like, FreeBSD community is stable and
organized, which is great thing  The changes are slow
which is great for difficult and hard things [kernel], and you
have time to pick up pieces together.

I will start to learn it and maybe start to contribute as
developer. My only goal is to learn how computer works trough
practical programming [I am fed up with thoughts that little elf's driving bicycles to make computer run :], and trough that 
process to contribute in exchange for knowledge 

regards !


----------



## brd@ (Sep 14, 2009)

jrick said:
			
		

> I thought NASA uses NetBSD?



An organization as big as NASA probably has a bit of almost every OS installed somewhere.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 14, 2009)

probe said:
			
		

> I am fed up with thoughts that little elf's driving bicycles to make computer run



elf(3) elf(5) [cmd=]apropos elf | grep ^elf[/cmd]


----------



## fonz (Sep 14, 2009)

probe said:
			
		

> I am fed up with thoughts that little elf's driving bicycles to make computer run


They're not elves, they're *daemons* dammit  :h

Alphons


----------

